# Need Help with Gold Leaching Tincture of Iodine method Vit.C



## GoldDigger2009 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, 
I am new to the leaching process and I want to know how to extract/leach gold from gold concentrates collected during my prospecting, with the Tincture of Iodine method with Ascorbic Acid or vitamine C.
Studied several forums and red also the japanese reasearch paper regarding this leach process with vitamine C or Ascorbic Acid, and would like to give it a try!

Can somebody help me and tell me how much vitamine C I have to mix in the tincture of iodine mixture with gold concentrate, to get the right reaction for turning the gold into sludge or mud.
I like to use the Ascorbic Acid method because it sound pretty save and easy to get.
I would like to know the recipe in volume system.or weight in Grams or volume in mls.

EXAMPLE:
I want to use 1 cup of gold concentrate, 100 Grams or 100 mls
How much Tincture of Iodine do I need to use?
How much Vitamine C or Ascorbic Acid do I need to add for turning the gold int sludge or mud.

What I learned about the leaching process reasearch: You mix your gold concentrate with tincture of Iodine it takes at least an hour or longer to desolve. You can apply some heat to the mix by holding the container over water and heating it.
Ones you have all your gold ( hopefully ) pour of the pregnant liquid from your wastes, add Ascorbic Acid or Vitamine C to the pregnant liquid, and that will cause a reaction that makes your gold drop to the bottom as a sludge or mud, pour off liquid again, dilute this mud several times with water and pour of water.
And place mud and flux in crucible and heat.
As for the iodine liquid that was poured off use soda ash to recharge it again!

I also appreciate any extra input and help and corrections regarding above mentioned process and will be very gratefull for your help.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2009)

You will find that most recipes, are formula and are measured by weight in grams, and volume in mls.

You may want to use the search function since just about every type of leaching processed has been discussed here,
though I do have to admit, I haven't heard of tinticure and vitamin C.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2009)

A quick search brought up this thread "Iodine 7% Leach for Gold"
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=127&start=0

/Göran


----------



## Irons (Sep 25, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> A quick search brought up this thread "Iodine 7% Leach for Gold"
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=127&start=0
> 
> /Göran



I had a discussion with the owner of the local seed and feed store. He was complaining that the Iodine solution is no longer available due to DEA restrictions. It's normal use is as an antiseptic when bobbing the tails on lambs and similar procedures.

If you ask around enough, you will probably get a visit from the DEA.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I'm out of their jurisdiction... :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> I think I'm out of their jurisdiction... :lol:


Thats what they want you to think. :?:


----------



## GoldDigger2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello Fellow Gold Refiners,
Thanks for your help and input and the links you have posted know a lot more thanks to you all !!
I am looking if somebody of you have the "Iodine Leaching Manual in pdf form" of Gold World, and like to share it with me. would like to read it and compare it with my other notes of Iodine Leaching. If so please PM .
Thanks again and for sharing your information with me.


----------



## doctor (Feb 14, 2022)

GoldDigger2009 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the leaching process and I want to know how to extract/leach gold from gold concentrates collected during my prospecting, with the Tincture of Iodine method with Ascorbic Acid or vitamine C.
> Studied several forums and red also the japanese reasearch paper regarding this leach process with vitamine C or Ascorbic Acid, and would like to give it a try!
> 
> ...


Did you get your answers? I am just now going to try to recover gold from pins but I am going to skip the VC and try oxalic acid.Let me know.
Thanks


----------

